

100 top CS students flock to SF for hacker Olympics - ahmedsiddiqui
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/30/100-top-computer-science-students-flock-to-sf-for-hacker-olympics-exclusive/

======
film42
How can you truly rank CS students? Is it by exam scores, or ability to
memorize algorithms? Maybe it's by code quality, or fluency?

Just asking because when I ask myself, "am I good programmer?" I come up short
of an honest answer, so I'm left asking myself, "have you improved in the last
month, 2 months, year?" Obviously I want to be the best, and maybe some
answers to the question might shed light on _how_ you can evaluate yourself.

~~~
salazarm
Of course there is no absolute measure but they held various contests from
hackathons to coding puzzles/challenges and took the top performers of each
challenge. Obviously this won't get the absolute best students but it is
arguably a sufficient enough filter to at least get very skilled CS students.

